# VGa-Kühler Passt der



## A.O.Bolaji (6. November 2011)

*VGa-Kühler Passt der*

He Leute,

ich wollte mal fragen oder der Kühler Gelid Icy Vision Rev. 2 | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland auf die Sapphire Radeon HD 6870, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11179-09-20G) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland passt ?

Wollte denn Kühler gerne tauschen  

Und eine andere frage ist ist der Leise Kühlt der gut ?

Habe ihr schon Erfahrung damit ?


----------



## Lan_Party (6. November 2011)

Also wenn die Karte Referenzdesigned ist sollte er passen.
Zum Kühler kann ich nicht viel sagen aber ich kann dir den AC Xtrm Plus I/II empfehlen! Sehr leise und kühlt klasse! Der Peter oder Shaman wären auch noch eine Option.


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (6. November 2011)

*AW: VGa-Kühler Passt der*

Falls ich mir ein Kaufe sollte es der sein  falls nicht bleibe ich beim orginal nur ich weiß nicht ob die Refernz ist


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (6. November 2011)

*AW: VGa-Kühler Passt der*

Ist die Karte nun Refernz design oder nicht ?


----------



## Lan_Party (6. November 2011)

*AW: VGa-Kühler Passt der*

Würde ich schon sagen.  Im Internet findet man eig. nie was darüber bzw. schreiben die Hersteller und Verkäufer leider nichts darüber.


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (6. November 2011)

Nur nachher Kauf ich mir ein wakühler dafür und dann passt der nicht das wäre nicht gut deswegen wollte ich das im voraus wissen


----------



## Lan_Party (6. November 2011)

*AW: VGa-Kühler Passt der*

Ich dachte du willst einen LuKühler.  Ein WaKühler für so eine Graka lohnt sich doch gar nicht.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (6. November 2011)

*AW: VGa-Kühler Passt der*

Ich glaube nicht das der Kühler Referenzdesign ist, weil
http://media.schottenland.de/pi/XFX-HD-687A-ZNFC.jpg
das eher nach Referenzdesign aussieht. Ich kann dir aber sagen, dass
die Graka sehr leise ist .
Am besten erstmal testen und hören...


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (6. November 2011)

Nur wakü ist leiser 

@Lan warum ? Ich zocke auf 1600x900 da lohnt sich das


----------



## Crenshaw (6. November 2011)

*AW: VGa-Kühler Passt der*

Also jetzt bin ich verwirrt. Die Karte im Startpost ist auf jeden Fall (auf jeden Fall vom Kühler) nicht Ref design. Dann ist auch meistens die Platine nochmal anders. Während die von Sonntagsfahrer verlinkte natürlich Ref design ist aber über haupt nicht leise


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (6. November 2011)

*AW: VGa-Kühler Passt der*

Du bist ja noch da, hast du mal geguckt ob es Referenz ist?
Laut mein Bild ist es auf jeden Fall vom Kühler her nicht Referenz.
Wie es vom Board aussieht weiß ich aber nicht.
Aber wie gesagt die Temps sind sehr niedrig und die Lautstärke ist sehr gering.
Wahrscheinlich hast du in deinem Zimmer mit der Graka mit Kondensfeuchtigkeit zu kämpfen weil so kalt 

Edit @Crenshaw die Nicht Ref ist schön leise  die im Bild war nur als Hinweis, dass so die Ref aussieht


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (6. November 2011)

@sonntagsfahrer ich mag es nun mal kalt  bin heiß genug  mal sehen wenn sie morgen da ist mal gucken wie Laute die ist die HD5850 ist schon laut für mich


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (7. November 2011)

*AW: VGa-Kühler Passt der*

Die 6870 wirst du fast nicht hören. 
So lang du dein Headset auf deinen Ohren hast und auf Max aufgedreht


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (7. November 2011)

*AW: VGa-Kühler Passt der*

Naja die HD5850 ist laut hoffen wir das 2xHD5850 und eine HD5870 nicht zu laut werden  aber mich würde noch immer interessiern ob das Refernz ist


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (7. November 2011)

*AW: VGa-Kühler Passt der*

Vllt kann dir der Hersteller Sapphire da weiter helfen?
Auf deren Seite.


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (7. November 2011)

*AW: VGa-Kühler Passt der*

mal gucken kann ja auch da anrufen  

aber mich wundert es das das keiner hier weiß


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (7. November 2011)

*AW: VGa-Kühler Passt der*

Ist eine Grafikkarte.


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (7. November 2011)

*AW: VGa-Kühler Passt der*

hat doc nix damit zu tun


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (7. November 2011)

*AW: VGa-Kühler Passt der*

Ich dachte  das dieses nicht ganz unerheblich wäre. Aber es muss doch iwie rauszubekommen sein, was es für ein Design ist. Vllt anhand der Stromanschlüsse?


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (7. November 2011)

Ne glaube daran kann man es nicht erkennen es eig. nur ein unter schied bei den Bohrungen ! 

Habe schon überlegt Spachtel Masse drauf und die Löcher da bohren wo ich sie Brauch


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (8. November 2011)

*AW: VGa-Kühler Passt der*

 Wenn du das machst, nimm das dann doch bitte mit der Cam auf für Youtube, nichts gegen Opelblech aber Löcher bohren wird lustig...


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (8. November 2011)

Wäre aber eine Maßnahme


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (8. November 2011)

*AW: VGa-Kühler Passt der*

Keine Gute Idee  Kannst du das nicht einfach nachgucken indem du die Rückseite vermisst?
Da sollte man die Schrauben doch sehen können. Und dann kannst du doch im Inet schauen bezüglich der Maße.


----------



## OctoCore (8. November 2011)

*AW: VGa-Kühler Passt der*

Von den Löchern wird der Kühler schon passen - der deckt alle gängigen Variationen ab.
Wichtiger ist die Position der GPU auf der Platine.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (8. November 2011)

*AW: VGa-Kühler Passt der*

Das kann man bei der Sapphire sehr gut erkennen, da man den Lüfter sehen kann wo er aufliegt.
Und man kann das sicherlich mit Test von PCGH vergleichen iwo ist doch bestimmt ein bild wo eine  6870 zerlegt wurde.
Und dann hätte man des Rätsels Lösung


----------



## OctoCore (8. November 2011)

*AW: VGa-Kühler Passt der*

Da kann man sich nicht drauf verlassen, dass der Lüfter mittig sitzt. Da wäre ein Blick auf die Rückseite der Platine hilfreicher. Ansonsten haperts ja auch an der Frage, ob Ref-Design oder nicht. Da hilt ein Vergleich mit einer x-beliebigen zerlegten 6870 nicht.
Im Netz habe ich mal einen kompletten Umbau-Testbericht mit genau dem Kühler und einer 6870 gelesen. Nützt auch nicht viel wegen der genannten Punkte. Den Kühler habe ich übrigens selbst.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (8. November 2011)

*AW: VGa-Kühler Passt der*

Aber es muss doch eine Möglichkeit geben das sicher herauszubekommen.
Den Kühler klar auf der Rückseite kann man den Chip sehen. Stromanschlüsse hätte ich gedacht wohin zeigen diese nach hinten oder zur Seite.
Das Problem welches A.O. hat ist einfach das die Karte keinen Standardlüfter besitzt aber niemand weiß welches Design...
Also doch beim Hersteller nachgucken...?


----------



## OctoCore (8. November 2011)

*AW: VGa-Kühler Passt der*

Wohin die Stromanschlüsse zeigen, ist für den Icy Vision egal.
Wenn der Grafikchip mindestens mittig zwischen den beiden Kanten des PCIe-Anschlusses sitzt, müsste das klargehen. Sitzt er weiter vorn in Richtung Slotblech, kann sich der neue Kühler mit der Buchse auf dem Slotblech beissen..


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (8. November 2011)

*AW: VGa-Kühler Passt der*

Okay das ist mal eine guter tip  OctoCore


----------



## OctoCore (9. November 2011)

*AW: VGa-Kühler Passt der*

Da muss ich aber schnell noch nachhaken - ich war was schlampig mit dem Tipp - Der PCIe-Anschluss hat ja einen langen und einen kurzen Teil. Ich bezog mich da auf den langen Teil. Ansonsten kann man das auf dem Bild >hier< recht gut sehen


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (9. November 2011)

*AW: VGa-Kühler Passt der*

Unterm strich ist das denn egal mit em Strim anschluss muss nur gucken das das teil in der mitte sitzt


----------



## OctoCore (9. November 2011)

*AW: VGa-Kühler Passt der*

Siehst du auf dem Bild ja auch - für den Kühler ist es völlig wurscht, wo die Stromversorgung sitzt, der schwebt über den Dingen.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (9. November 2011)

*AW: VGa-Kühler Passt der*

Was ich meinte bezüglich den Stromanschlüssen war, 
dass falls z.B. beim Ref Design die Anschlüsse zur Seite hin zeigen,
bei der Platine jedoch nach hinten, wüsste man, 
dass es sich um kein Ref. Design handelt 
Quasi Ausschlussverfahren


----------



## OctoCore (9. November 2011)

*AW: VGa-Kühler Passt der*

Ach so, ja. Alles klar.  Und wohin zeigen die Anschlüsse im Ref-Design?


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (9. November 2011)

*AW: VGa-Kühler Passt der*

Ich suche mal ein Bild sek.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (9. November 2011)

*AW: VGa-Kühler Passt der*

Anhand der Bilder bzw Stromanschlüsse, könnten beide wohl
von der Platine her das Ref Design sein.

http://news.preisgenau.de/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/amd-radeon-2.jpg
http://pcaccesorios.com.mx/cat/Sapphire/HD6870.gif


----------



## OctoCore (9. November 2011)

*AW: VGa-Kühler Passt der*

Auch ohne Bild: 6870 nach oben, 6850 nach hinten. 
Dein erstes Bild passt ja dazu - das ist das Design, mit dem die Karte auf den Markt kam - auf das zweite Bild habe ich keinen Zugriff - für meinen Provider existiert die Seite nicht. 
Ah - jetzt schon - das ist zumindest schon mal keine Ref-Kühlung. mx -Mexico?


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (9. November 2011)

*AW: VGa-Kühler Passt der*

Ok Sapphire auch nach oben. Ich dachte die wäre nach hinten gewesen, aber die 4870 war dann nach hinten.


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (9. November 2011)

*AW: VGa-Kühler Passt der*

Ja und die HD5850 da geht es auch nach hinten


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (9. November 2011)

*AW: VGa-Kühler Passt der*

Die 5850 ist ja auch was anderes
off Hast du meine SMS erhalten?


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (9. November 2011)

Ja habe ich  reden wir nachher  also deine Karte ist da und ich hab heute morgen beide im cf Gefahren  und das straight power packt das ohne probleme die hd6870 sieht genauso aus wie auf dem Bild


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (9. November 2011)

*AW: VGa-Kühler Passt der*

Gut dann bitte schnelltmöglich Paket  damit ich was zu tun habe


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (9. November 2011)

Bitte deine Anschrift


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (9. November 2011)

*AW: VGa-Kühler Passt der*

Oh heute mal anders, 
kommt per PN.
Und was machen die Ergebnisse?
Kannst du schon Fotos machen?
ach Temp grade 28°C


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (9. November 2011)

*AW: VGa-Kühler Passt der*

ja habe ich schon zwar nich top aber hier



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (9. November 2011)

*AW: VGa-Kühler Passt der*

Sieht gut aus, hat ähnlichkeit mit mein PC, vor kurzen 2 Wochen oder so.
Passt gut zusammen. Bin mal gespannt wie die Hardware so läuft...


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (9. November 2011)

*AW: VGa-Kühler Passt der*

gucke jetzt mal 3dmark11 und dann mal mit der HD 6870 vergleichen  und gucken ob der neue Kühler sinn macht


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (9. November 2011)

*AW: VGa-Kühler Passt der*

So deine Zeit ist um  wie ist das erste Ergebnis  ich suche schonmal meine Ergebnisse raus vom 11er


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (9. November 2011)

*AW: VGa-Kühler Passt der*

habe noch keins  habe eben MW2 und BF3 drauf gemacht   so jetzt geht es los


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (9. November 2011)

*AW: VGa-Kühler Passt der*

Da bin ich gespannt.
Aber du bist hier noch online, das heißt du hast deinen Explorer noch auf oder 
Alles Resourcen  würde Win neu starten und nichst wichtiges laden,... no ICQ usw


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (9. November 2011)

*AW: VGa-Kühler Passt der*

i know nur muss ich eben erst mal 3d mark ans rennen bekommen -.- spinnt rum


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (9. November 2011)

*AW: VGa-Kühler Passt der*

Wieso? Was macht er denn? ich glaub es gibt doch spezielle CF Profile im Treiber ob sich das installieren nur für einen Versuch lohnt ist aber da deine Entscheidung.


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (9. November 2011)

*AW: VGa-Kühler Passt der*

ach ich habe zeit   

habe schon neu drauf


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (9. November 2011)

*AW: VGa-Kühler Passt der*

Und wie läuft es nu? läuft es überhaupt?


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (9. November 2011)

Ja fast nur  ich gehe jetzt an iPod starte neu und lasse mich überraschen


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (9. November 2011)

*AW: VGa-Kühler Passt der*

Da bin ich mal gespannt.
AMD Radeon HD 6870 video card benchmark result - AMD Phenom II X4 955,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. GA-990FXA-UD3 score: P4611 3DMarks
Mit deiner Graka


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (9. November 2011)

*AW: VGa-Kühler Passt der*

ich habe das dreifache


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (9. November 2011)

*AW: VGa-Kühler Passt der*

Link oder Screenshot, ich glaube dir das ja aber muss doch mal gucken wo ich später Punkte verliere   (Ich sag ja brauchst Benchmark die GPU limitierend sind und nicht die alten Dinger  )


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (9. November 2011)

*AW: VGa-Kühler Passt der*

Ich weiß ich glaube aber das mein X3 limitiert hat und den 955 wird auch Limitieren du bräuchtest wenn ein X6 oder ein Mülly

hier ein screen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (9. November 2011)

*AW: VGa-Kühler Passt der*

Du redest vom VAntage ich vom 3dmark 2011 
Vantage suche ich mal eben


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (9. November 2011)

*AW: VGa-Kühler Passt der*

okay mache eben mal 3Dmark11


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (9. November 2011)

*AW: VGa-Kühler Passt der*

Nicht traurig sein aber beim Vantage habe ich mit einer HD5850 mehr Punkte als du  wenn auch nur iwie 100 oder Zweihundert 
ATI Radeon HD 5850 video card benchmark result - AMD Phenom II X4 955,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. GA-990FXA-UD3 score: P17267 3DMarks
Auf ein Ergebnis vom 11er bin ich gespannt


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (9. November 2011)

*AW: VGa-Kühler Passt der*

leigt wohl an der CPU


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (9. November 2011)

*AW: VGa-Kühler Passt der*

Ja da habe ich 12856 Punkte, du glaub etwas unter 9000...
Da war mein Sys aber ach auf Anschlag gedreht 

Edit
aber ich schätze im 11er schneidest du besser ab im Vergleich...


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (9. November 2011)

Mein CPU läuft nur mit 3ghz wegen dem Nt will das nicht schießen


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (9. November 2011)

*AW: VGa-Kühler Passt der*

oh ok das ist dann natürlich was anderes, kann man denn ein nt dadurch schießen? ich schätze der pc stürzt einfach nur ab aber keine experimente  sonst stehst du ohne da
Dann werde ich später mal benchen


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (9. November 2011)

Hole mir glaube eh ein x6 verkaufe denn X3 und hol mir dann denn x6 Oder bully


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (9. November 2011)

*AW: VGa-Kühler Passt der*

Dein X3 lief doch mit 4 Kerne oder?


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (9. November 2011)

Ne das Ding geht entweder mit dem Board nicht oder der Kern ist im Hintern


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (9. November 2011)

*AW: VGa-Kühler Passt der*

Ok schade, ich dachte der wäre besser gewesen als meiner ursprünglich.


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (9. November 2011)

*AW: VGa-Kühler Passt der*

ahhhh pc ist drei mal Neugestartet -.- vielleicht siehst du denn fehler ja  also im 3Dmark 11


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (9. November 2011)

*AW: VGa-Kühler Passt der*

3dmark wo ist denn das Ergebnis  habe ich das übersehen?


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (9. November 2011)

*AW: VGa-Kühler Passt der*

gibt kein Screen denn mein Pc schmiert immer ab weil das alles zuviel ist für das NT


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (9. November 2011)

*AW: VGa-Kühler Passt der*

Ach so, verstehe ich dachte ich sollte den Fehler in deinen Punkten suchen.
Dann werde ich später mal testen  und dir die Ergebnisse zeigen.


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (9. November 2011)

*AW: VGa-Kühler Passt der*

okay  nur mit 403watt für alles ist schon wenig


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (9. November 2011)

*AW: VGa-Kühler Passt der*

Mein NT ist ja etwas stärker. Wenn das auch nicht reicht, habe ich noch ein zweites, dann wird das parallel betrieben 
Muss ich vermutlich iwie eine Last bauen damit das mit anläuft...


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (9. November 2011)

*AW: VGa-Kühler Passt der*

Hmm nach meiner Rechnung würde ein 750watt nt vollkommen reichen


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (9. November 2011)

*AW: VGa-Kühler Passt der*

Meins hat aber nur 680W  aber ich denke das klappt schon.  hatte 370W mit Prime, dann habe ich noch 300W über oh vllt doch knapp


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (9. November 2011)

*AW: VGa-Kühler Passt der*

prime lastet nur die CPu aus


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (9. November 2011)

*AW: VGa-Kühler Passt der*

Ja ich weiß deshalb sag ich ja habe ich noch ca 300W für beide Grakas über das wird vllt sogar eng.


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (9. November 2011)

*AW: VGa-Kühler Passt der*

Test: ATi Radeon HD 5850 (CrossFire) (Seite 22) - ComputerBase das sagt alles   und du machst auch noch oc


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (9. November 2011)

*AW: VGa-Kühler Passt der*

432W das hat mein Sys ja fast allein beim Benchen  Mein Max Wert lag bei 460W mit einer Graka.
Dann habe ich ja doch noch genug Leistung über


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (9. November 2011)

*AW: VGa-Kühler Passt der*

ne das wird Extrem eng bei dir weil du hast zwar 680 watt davon aber nur ~ 80% d.h. das du Effektiv 544watt hast und eine Karte verbraucht im schnitt 170-180watt und das plus deine 460 sind 640watt dann kommt noch das oc dazu dann passt es garnicht mehr


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (9. November 2011)

*AW: VGa-Kühler Passt der*

Doch das wird schon wirst sehen  die laufen ja auch nich alle auf 100%  wie prime


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (9. November 2011)

*AW: VGa-Kühler Passt der*

okay


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (9. November 2011)

*AW: VGa-Kühler Passt der*

Somit hab ich noch reserve.
Off hab auch dein zweites Prob gelöst aber in Osna wenn das ok ist


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (9. November 2011)

Hort sich gut an Details können wir ja morgen per icq oder Telefon klären  so jetzt Teste ich die hd6870


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (10. November 2011)

*AW: VGa-Kühler Passt der*

Und wie bist du mit der Geräuschkullise der HD6870 zufrieden?


----------



## Bambusbar (10. November 2011)

*AW: VGa-Kühler Passt der*

Nur um das mal klar zu stellen:
Von seinen x Watt hat er auch x Watt (Nennleistung halt), es zieht halt nur abhängig vom Wirkungsgrad entsprechend mehr Strom aus der Dose (u.U. dann auch mehr als x [Nennleistung] Watt)


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (10. November 2011)

*AW: VGa-Kühler Passt der*

Auf wen beziehst du dich jetzt grade? Es ist mir klar, dass nicht alles was aus der Dose kommt letztendlich auch im PC reingeht, bzw verarbeitet wird. Dafür gibt es ja dein Wirkugsrad, welcher auch wiederum
abhängig von der Auslastung ist.


----------



## Bambusbar (10. November 2011)

*AW: VGa-Kühler Passt der*

An A.O., der meinte, dass dir von deinen 680W ja nur 544W zur Verfügung stehen.
Und das is falsch


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (10. November 2011)

*AW: VGa-Kühler Passt der*

Ah ok verstehe.
Rechnen hin oder her, (machen wir in der Schule schon so viel ) letzendlich ist es in meinen Augen gescheit es einfach zu probieren.
Weil allein beim OCen gibt es verschiedene Leistungsaufnahmen in Abhängigkeit des Taktes und des VCores.
Wenn man ganz kleinlich wäre müsste man sogar die Temps mit einbeziehen.


----------



## Bambusbar (10. November 2011)

*AW: VGa-Kühler Passt der*

Muss zugestehen, dass ich den Thread nicht komplett verfolgt habe, wollte nur den Watt-Irrtum nicht so stehen lassen


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (10. November 2011)

*AW: VGa-Kühler Passt der*

Ok  komplett muss man den auch nicht verfolgen.
Eigentlich ging es um die Frage ob seine Graka 687ß Ref Design hat.
Momentan hat er jedoch 5850 im CF und wenn er benchen will, stürzt der PC ab vermutlich
zu wenig Leistung beim NT.
Somit werde ich die beiden Grakas testen...


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (10. November 2011)

*AW: VGa-Kühler Passt der*

Ich habe nur ein 480watt nt  und ich habe nur 403watt zuverfügung d.h. das ich ein Cf vergessen kann da die Beiden karten das Nt schon fressen


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (10. November 2011)

*AW: VGa-Kühler Passt der*

Haben wir ja gemerkt 
Ich werde das einfach die Tage testen, ob mein 680er reicht.
Ich kam auch nur ans überlegen, weil mein Sys mit einer Graka als maximum bereits 460W gezogen hat.
Aber lange rede kurzer Sinn einbauen spass haben


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (10. November 2011)

*AW: VGa-Kühler Passt der*

das stimmt bitte in icq kommen gibt ein problem


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (10. November 2011)

*AW: VGa-Kühler Passt der*

oki einen kurzen Moment noch


----------

